# grergs southside speedway race results



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

gregs southside raceway race results

hardbodys 

1st jon 150 laps
2nd rick b 149
3rd rod 142
4th greg 141 
5th Kerry 140
6th rick s 139
7th russ 137
8th bruce 136
9th Darrell 136
10th brain 132
11th john v 130
12th bart 117
13th craig 97



fcr,s


1st rick b 168
2nd Darrell 164
3rd rod 164
4th jon 163
5th Kerry 160
6th rick s 159
7th russ 159
8th bruce 159
9th brian 158
10th john v 149
11th bart 139
12th craig 120


flexis 

1st jon 124
2nd Kerry 124
3rd rick s 123
4th rick b 122
5th john v 119
6th bruce 118
7th russ 116
8th rod 107



indy cars 

1st jon 120
2nd rick b 114
3rd brian 114
4th bruce 113
5th russ 111
6th rod 108
7th john v 102
8th craig 78
9th rick s 42


race results for Friday nov 13th .:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

who is grergs:freak:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I wondered that too. And why did Rick get a 100 lap handicap in FCRs?

Just askin'...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh roh


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Just messing with Horndra.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

just messin with YOU!
LOL
:hat:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You, sir, have deeply offended me! LOL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh roh
again


----------

